# Lighter Battery for Turbo Levo



## johnr9q1gg (8 mo ago)

I have a 2021 Turbo Levo with the 700 wh battery. My rides usually are very short and I only use approximately 25% of my battery capacity. It seems silly to carry around such a heavy battery when I don't need it. The 700 wh battery weighs 8.4 pounds and the 500 wh battery weighs 6.9 pounds which is a difference of only 1.5 pounds which isn't very significant so changing to the 500 wh battery doesn't make much sense. I need something like a 250 wh battery for my riding style. Anything available or in the works? I did have the Levo SL and loved the small battery in it but it didn't have near enough power. Is there a way I can buy a 500 wh battery and remove cells to reduce capacity and weight or any other ideas?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Get an SL levo.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Why does it matter? IME the only factor weight plays into an E-bike is loading it and unloading it off your bike rack. You aren't going to notice a 1.5lb difference in a 50lb bike. The weight is low and lowers the COG anyways.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I like the weight, it smooths out the ride. Considering the speed that dirt bikers take 250lb machines on tight trails, I think weight is a non issue on an e-bike.

You might find someone willing to trade batteries though. I was finding I could get 2-3 small rides on my 500 wh battery, certainly battery size is adequate.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

They make range extenders for the Levo and maybe just using one of those would work for you. Problem is I think they are EU based manufacture?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Sell the Levo, get this ----








RISE H10 20mph







www.orbea.com





Won't be as light a the carbon model, but will probably hit somewhere around mid 40's. Has a 540 wh battery.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Have to agree that there's little point in weight savings, unless it's really significant. I have a Levo and I sprung for the lighter 500 wh battery and I can't tell the slightest difference. Even if you could remove some cells and make it a 300 wh or so I doubt it'd be much difference. I think it's only when you get into the Levo SL or the Orbea Rise where every part of the bike, battery, motor - the entire system - is designed to be lightweight do you get something that starts to change the way the bike rides.


----------

